# Second sale



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

We had a great second sale at NAFA today 
Second us usually slightly lower than first one.....not this time .
My hi selling lots had 3 at $158 each and I ave $113 overall . Cant wait til fall .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Frigging awesome, congrats..


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> Frigging awesome, congrats..


Thanx Rick, and with the strong American dollar it really helps . They havent announced the rate yet but bank rate today is 1.35 ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That sounds good if you're on that end of the stick.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good news ! Congrats Cam ! !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations C2C


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You deserve every penny, Cam.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx guys , planning for next year and getting stuff ready when I get a chance ..Got a new bait brewing ,see.what happens

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

